# pcexec capabilities



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello I am not a script expert and I have a question. I am using pcexec command in a batch file to launch a picture file onto a remote computer. While one guy takes digital pictures the photos go onto a network drive automatically, then if someone wants to view a picture I call it up by file name to one of 4 remote computers using a simple pcexec script.

My question.

Can a script be written to recognize when a new file is put in a network directory, then put that file name into the pc exec script automatically. So essentially every time a picture is taken you pop up to the monitor?

1.) digital image captured to camera
2.) camera transfers file to network drive
3.) service recognizes a new file was written and captures file name in a variable
4.) pcexec command triggered automatically to launch that file on a remote computer

Feasible?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, this would require a constantly running program (probably not a batch file because it's not very economic)... If you type in "watch directory" to google you'll see many methods (A lot using python) which will allow you to watch a directory for changes.

Anyway, if you're not very versed in scripting languages(This is possible and easy to do in VBscript, Python, JScript, etc.) i can be of help (because i quite like programming in python)... So get back to us and i can whip up something small to help you.

But to put it simply, yes it's feasable :smile:

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Cool, my programing skills are very basic but I have written VB in many excel macros and also C++ programming back in school so I know enough to get in trouble. I just got a copy of .net to play with too.

Thank you much for the direction I will research some of the methods you mention and see if I can get something together to share. Again I really appreciate the feedback and your Kind assistance.

P.S. do you know Irene Harvey-Smith or her son Tim by chance? They live in Wolston so probably not.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck with it, if you have any problems please post back =]

And no, sorry, i've not lived in Coventry for long =']


----------

